# GPU and PSU tables



## ashis_lakra (Jun 21, 2011)

This Charts will help you to decide which PSU is best for which Graphic card.

*Got more information on this thread , very informative, updated.*

*forums.atomicmpc.com.au/index.php?showtopic=264

*i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb433/ashislakra1989/300-750W-1.gif

*i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb433/ashislakra1989/ati-1-1.gif


----------



## asingh (Jun 21, 2011)

^^
Nice. You made this your self..?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 21, 2011)

To be frankly "no", but i saw this information on MSI forum, so i thought it would be good to share the information here.

@asingh, how did you manage to put your entire rig information in signature field ? i was not able to put even half of information in it


----------



## jsjs (Jun 21, 2011)

^maybe cause he is a MOD.


----------



## asingh (Jun 21, 2011)

ashis_lakra said:


> To be frankly "no", but i saw this information on MSI forum, so i thought it would be good to share the information here.
> 
> @asingh, how did you manage to put your entire rig information in signature field ? i was not able to put even half of information in it


Would be nice to mention the source. Give the due credit. Those are good tables.



jsjs said:


> ^maybe cause he is a MOD.


Yups.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2011)

@ashish
good work...very helpful indeed

@asingh
it should be sticked for a while


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 21, 2011)

Shoudln't this be in the first page of the POWER SUPPLY GUIDE?


----------



## asingh (Jun 21, 2011)

Stuck'ed.


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

Superb info ashis. The 6950CFX is not there, but I guess the 6990 is a good indication. Just a look at it confirms, nVIDIA cards draw more power compared to its AMD counterparts.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice info ashis



ashis_lakra said:


> @asingh, how did you manage to put your entire rig information in signature field ? i was not able to put even half of information in it


ya mods have the extra chars privilege


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2011)

This is a nice find. Thanks for post


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 2, 2011)

Where is the chart? I dont see any chart.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Nice info ashis
> 
> 
> ya mods have the extra chars privilege




But with the increasing  components everyone of us buying the character limit should increase for us also.May be not like MODS but at least to 200 chars.


----------



## Umangpc (Sep 12, 2011)

I think that for 560ti in sli we need a 1000w power supply because if we want to overclock the cards we can overclock them easily with a 1000w power supply. And even now processors can be overclocked so we should leave some space for that also........ So according to me 1000w power supply is best....


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 1, 2011)

Umangpc said:


> I think that for 560ti in sli we need a 1000w power supply because if we want to overclock the cards we can overclock them easily with a 1000w power supply. And even now processors can be overclocked so we should leave some space for that also........ So according to me 1000w power supply is best....



Yeah, 1000W is enough for 560-Ti SLI and heavy overclocking.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 2, 2011)

Umangpc said:


> I think that for 560ti in sli we need a 1000w power supply because if we want to overclock the cards we can overclock them easily with a 1000w power supply. And even now processors can be overclocked so we should leave some space for that also........ *So according to me 1000w power supply is best....*



As here the whole point of this thread is the optimum psu for different gpus, so, 'best' is not what we are talking about, although user have the option.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 18, 2011)

but why is the current so high? 60 A? i think its wrong


----------



## prateektorque (Jan 6, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> This Charts will help you to decide which PSU is best for which Graphic card.
> 
> *i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb433/ashislakra1989/300-750W-1.gif
> 
> *i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb433/ashislakra1989/ati-1-1.gif





hello, i have a doubt...
in the table of gfx cards, for GTX 560 Ti it is mentioned 31Amps, my question is that is 31 amps required by the GPU only or is 31amp recommended for the entire system? 
if the answer is GPU only requiring 31amps, then how much amps shud i buy my PSU with?


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2012)

It's for the entire system. ^

500w is mentioned in the second column.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 25, 2012)

Just an Update I got a VX450 and its running 560 Ti Just fine with Proccy Mild OCed to 3.6 on Stock Volts


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2012)

VX450 (old ones) can provide 550+ power and there is no strict rule as what PSU you should have. its just to make things easy for others that we have this table.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 6, 2012)

Thread updated, check the link provided in first post of this thread. Thanks


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks ,,,again

posting the chart here
*i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r627/fz8975/1123-1.png


----------



## chandan3 (Nov 14, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> This Charts will help you to decide which PSU is best for which Graphic card.
> 
> *Got more information on this thread , very informative, updated.*
> 
> ...



which psu is require for asus gtx 660 2gb


----------



## deepak_ds (Jan 26, 2013)

then what is required for msi GTS450 1GB ?


----------



## rst (Feb 13, 2013)

I have Necola NPS-1004ST (450 W) psu

+12 V1 = 17 A (max)
 +5 V = 31 A (max)
 +3.3 V = 32 A (max)

Will 5670 or 7750 ddr5 will run with this psu


----------



## Myth (Feb 13, 2013)

Power is sufficient for both GPUs though I havent heard of the 'Necola' brand


----------



## rst (Feb 14, 2013)

AMD Athlon II X4 635 Processor 2.9 GHz (quard core)
Asus M5A78L-MLE mother board ddr3
Necola NPS-1004ST (450 W) psu

During idle mode, temperature of cpu is (50 to 52.1)
This idle temperature is without graphic card (I have inbuilt amd 3000 series graphic card in motherboard)

1. Is psu responsible for it ??

2. I want to buy amd 7750 ddr5. 
  Should I go for it in such situation ??


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 14, 2013)

change the thermal paste first.
Which cabinet do you have??


----------



## rst (Feb 14, 2013)

I have frontech daisy cabinet


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 21, 2013)

The GPU TABLE NEEDS AN UPDATE


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 21, 2013)

those two images are not available anymore

any one having those images please share


----------



## joe (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello,

Create a plan for ventilaton inside the cabinet and add case fans. It will easy hot air flow and cool the components.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

big update is needed for this thread............


----------



## insaneYLN (Jun 6, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> big update is needed for this thread............



Indeed! Especially bearing in mind, the initial/first post was last updated exactly two years ago.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, update this thread.


----------



## CalvinScales (Jul 20, 2014)

This table has always created some sort of problem for me as it is quite hard to understand for me. if you have any easy way to make it understand so please help.


----------



## Makx (Sep 9, 2014)

Graphics Cards Thermal Design Power (TDP) Database | Geeks3D
PSU REQUIREMENTS - RealHardTechX


----------



## arnabmit (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a ATI Radeon HD 5670. I was told that the current generation of on-board GPUs are more powerful than the 5670. Is there any truth in it?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2015)

please update this..


----------

